# Trying to add Bluetooth to the Cruze



## bigairbc (Feb 21, 2015)

Hey, I drive a 2012 LS model Cruze. 

My plan is to add in a rocket fish Bluetooth music reciever somewhere out of sight. I had an inverter but it was way too loud and clunky. If any of you could help me hardwire it anywhere in the car that gives A 5v/30mA power source and instruct me on the right fuse I'd be eternally grateful.


Rocketfish model no: 
RF-BTR212

AC Input from the wall is 100-240V ~
50~60Hz

Or 

After the AC converter 

5.0V DC 600 ma

Thanks, 
BARRY


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Do you have the connectivity package with the steering wheel radio controls and USB and Aux ports in the center glove box? If so I'd go the PDIM replacement route. Then the Bluetooth is controllable by the stereo.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

bigairbc said:


> 5.0V DC 600 ma


Is that a USB type plug? Seems like a common car-powered USB charging port should do the job.


----------



## bigairbc (Feb 21, 2015)

No, my steering wheel has absolutely no buttons on it. all i have is an aux port.


----------



## bigairbc (Feb 21, 2015)

no, it is a wall plug but i wouldnt be against splicing the wires and hard-wiring them to the correct power source.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Try one of these.

Mpow® Portable Bluetooth 3.0 Audio Music Streaming Receiver Adapter with Hands Free Calling 3.5 Mm Stereo Output LED Indicator One Touch Connect Button and Integrated multi-point technology

I just purchased one and it works well with my iPhone 6.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Search .....Installation Parts for Car Stereo Installers - Harnesses, Dash Kits, Bluetooth, Tools, Do it Yourself Stuff


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

For power, I'd think most any phone car adapter that goes to a USB micro or mini plug would would with splicing in the right plug.

But I think it would be better to find another route. I've heard that the mini plug doesn't give very good quality sound.


----------

